# whats the largest back space to use on 67 gto 8 inch wheels



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i am buying some new 15 x 8 wheels for the rear of my 67 gto, and 15 x 7 for the front, can anyone tell me how much backspace i could use, i friend looked and said 5.5 inch backspace on the rear will be ok, and 4.5 on the front, any thoughts ? thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's best to measure yourself. Either make a tool or there's also one available that does it... Percy's "wheel rite" I think it's called...

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Percy's Wheel Rite is correct.....:agree


----------

